# power vent



## ironknees4ever (Jun 5, 2010)

morning everyone, yesterday had my furnance cleaned.  tech told me that i needed new fan and motor for the power vent. i told him that i had that replaced last year, went into house found repair bill from aug. 2009 showed him.  He called office told me that it was under warranty for a year, told him that the statement was from aug. then he told me thati needed a whole new unit, $800.00.  Should i be looking for a new oil company??? and a different estimate.  Can i purchase this cheaper from a supply house.  thanks everyone.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 5, 2010)

Why would you have to purchase anything if it is still under warranty?
Most likely, his next statement would have been that the warranty is only good if you have a licensed professional perform the repairs.
Yes, a power vent and fan can be purchased for less than $800.
You can expect to pay around $250-300 for a fan and around $100 for a power vent.
The labor to install would be the remainder of the $800 estimate.
For another $1K, you could have a whole new system too.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 5, 2010)

like KOK said..why??
Your under warrantee, tell em your gonna contact your lawyer if they do not first respond to a second request to fix it. Then find another company.Bad business is just going to stay bad.


----------

